

Write email to support Ukrainian Army Troops - a-b
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=uk&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mil.gov.ua%2Findex.php%3Flang%3Dua%26part%3Dnews%26sub%3Dread%26id%3D32800
better translation http:&#x2F;&#x2F;translate.google.com&#x2F;translate?hl=en&amp;sl=uk&amp;tl=en&amp;u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mil.gov.ua%2Findex.php%3Flang%3Den%26part%3Dnews%26sub%3Dread%26id%3D32800&amp;sandbox=1
======
usaphp
You mean support nazis? I am sure most of the people from europe and usa don't
even know who are those who overthrown a government, they are nazis, they
damage world war monuments and try to prohibit russian language, they are
walking yelling nazi propoganda and I dont think they are people I want to
support.

~~~
chadillac
So you think a country is just going to have a nice peaceful revolution
without fringe political movements making moves to be in the drivers seat when
the country starts to stabilize again?

There are def. Nazi supporters in the mix, the pictures and such don't lie. To
assume all Ukrainians that are actively participating in the overthrow of
their own government are Nazis just because a fringe group exhibit Nazi
propaganda sounds like a whole lot of throwing out the baby the bath water to
me.

Every revolution we've seen in the past few years has been either partially
orchestrated or fully hijacked by an opposed political party. Arab Spring was
full of Al Qaida, Hezbollah, and Muslim Brotherhood influences to the point
that in Egypt they had to basically have a revolution of their revolution to
break the power structures that settled after the first one and out the
leaders that ended up making power grabs during the chaos.

If you were to see a similar thing here in the US you'd better believe half of
the people would be classified terrorists and there would be a power struggle
between the two primary opposing parties and the fringe parties that would
hope to capitalize on the chaos, they(KKK, BlackPanthers, "Don't Tread on Me"
crowd, etc.) would all be trying to garner support/awareness and make a good
name/image for a political role after things had calmed down.

